# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: CakePHP چیست؟

## fatemeh mahdavi

سلام خسته نبايد.توضيحي مي وام در مورد portal.ajax.cake php

----------


## azv_2008

دوستان توضیحی نداشتن در این باره ؟

----------


## UnnamE

cakephp.org

----------


## zoghal

cakephp.ir

----------

